# Battery won't charge



## carlcox2 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, so my daughter bought a 2006 FEMA trailer recently. I believe it's a Fleetwood Pioneer. The lights kept going dim and then the A/C would not come on. I found that the battery was out of juice, so I swapped it out with the one from my camper (we stay next to each other). A few days later, same thing happened. So I know the battery is not being charged. I checked the fuses and they are all good, so I don't know what the problem is. I also don't understand why my 12v lights still work when I unhook my battery to swap it with hers, but her lights go out with her battery unhooked. From what I have read here, it may be the converter, but I'm not sure. Is there a way to test it? Can I use solar power just on the battery to keep it charged? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## cody beach (Sep 16, 2010)

ooooooohh
maybe you must change one


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

The converter isn't providing 12 volts - that's why her lights won't stay on when you disconnect the battery, and why the battery isn't charging.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Batteries are hard to kill*

First look for any fuses or circuit breakers. The converter should be located near. Find the converter and notice if unit is plugged into a wall plug. Get a volt meter and check battery voltage. Allow battery to become more charged, and check battery voltage. Check the fuses. Frank


----------



## KSG5000 (Dec 17, 2010)

My 02.

Not all converters are the same. Some need to have a battery attached to work - some don't. 

As far as testing the converter - test the output of the converter - if nothing then check the converter for a blown fuse (probably attached to the converter itself) - if the fuse is intact she might need a new converter - if so make sure you get a "smart" converter like a progressive dynamic - not expensive and easy to install.

Hope this helps.


----------

